# Rod builders



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Looking for a ride builder somewhat close to the Canton area. Have a casting rod that I love the action of but hate the micro guides. Looking to go up a size in guides. Wondering what something like this would cost to have done


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Mogadore bait and tackle. Lauri does a great job.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very easy to do yourself , you tube is your friend or mud hole, has videos


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Have considered doing them myself but I have zero available free time right now


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

guys at Fisherman's Central recommended that I go to Thack Shack Rod & Repair (330) 607-5498
owners name is Kevin 
good quality work and price was fair
I drove about 45 min to get there with a few rods that needed work....I'll do it again when I have a few more rods that need work


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Looking for a ride builder somewhat close to the Canton area. Have a casting rod that I love the action of but hate the micro guides. Looking to go up a size in guides. Wondering what something like this would cost to have done


Agree with LEEABU, Lauri at Mog.Bait. She has replaced guides for me 
on a couple rods. Perfection. I bought the guides I wanted from Jann's,
and she charged less than $50 to do 10 guides. That was a few years ago.
You could probably expect a couple weeks to do, she only works part time,
and we're in the busy ice season.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Infinity Rod Creations. DJ is the best.


----------

